# Google+ mobile hangout



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

Has anyone been able to get the hangout feature of the Google + mobile app to work properly? If so which Rom are you using?

I am able to join Hangouts, but my video out is sideways no matter which way I hold the Thunderbolt.

DZ


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Running CM7 it says I dont have a front facing camera ;(


----------



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

Aaron said:


> Running CM7 it says I dont have a front facing camera ;(


Same here.


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Not working on bamf roms either. Don't even see the option for hangout tho..


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

damusmf said:


> Not working on bamf roms either. Don't even see the option for hangout tho..


Same here

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not implemented AFAIK but here's a preview. 
http://searchenginewatch.com/articl...outs-Gets-Mobile-Broadcasts-More-New-Features


----------



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

So even with leaked versions of 2.3 and up we won't see the hangout feature in the app?


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just read through the help section and see that you can join a hangout, but you cannot start a hangout.... I started one on my pc then went into the mobile app on my phone... when I went to view my stream (on mobile) I can see the Join Hangout button and it worked fine... but yeah video was sideways out of the front facing cam no matter what way i held the phone... rear camera worked fine though.


----------

